

Details on NSA/FBI Eavesdropping - qubitsam
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/07/details_on_nsaf.html

======
Zikes
I'm not sure what conclusions to draw from this information. On the one hand,
I would applaud any ISP that tried to make a stand against the NSA or any
other organization that tries to collect data unconstitutionally, but then the
NSA can show up with a legal order and their own equipment and shoehorn them
in wherever and however they please. On the other hand, if they do cooperate
then if that information got out it could be very damaging to their
reputation.

Sort of a Catch-22 for the ISPs.

~~~
laxatives
I might be paranoid, but I've always wondered if these kinds of issues are why
the US seems to be decades behind other first world countries in
telecommunications and broadband access and why these services are so
obscenely expensive.

~~~
drcube
I'm not entirely sure this behavior is US-specific.

